# christmas present for goldfish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so my baby goldies are starting to grow in the 5 gallon and will be getting a new 20 gallon for christmas. They basically have a bare bottom tank now with a hollow log and a few glass stones for entertainment. I have a 20-40 gallon filter available so will use that on the 20 gallon as well as transfering the glass beads ,log, and filter media over to the new tank.

I expect there will be a bit of an ammonia spike for a few days as I will lose some bacteria in the transfer.
I also want to add in some live plants but since goldfish are notorious for excavating plants etc and I don`t want to use the pea size gravel. I am wondering about sticking some java fern in a glass pot and hope they don`t rip it out. I will also use a bunch of java moss-- they seem to ignore it!
Any other ways to give them plants that they won`t shred? _ have an abundance of vals just now but since they spread as they do I don't think they will stay in a pot.
I could do anubias tied to a nice piece of mopani too.
I also want to go low light as my hydro bill is getting atrocious with the planted tanks._


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

here htis may help 
http://thegab.org/Plants/goldfish-and-plants-the-low-tech-approach.html


----------

